# Manatuska thunderfuck



## skateNsmoke (Jul 7, 2006)

ive heard about this strain someone tried tellin me it has 40%thc but isnt g13 the strongest there is? i thought maybe the way the sunlight period is in alaska might help, i dono


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 14, 2006)

Damn, your right, but that is one wierd name.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 20, 2006)

I believe it's "matanuska thunderfuck" and I had heard of it from some friends in alaska some time ago, it was supposed to the cream of the crop. I have since been told that the original strain died out and now you can only find crosses.


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 22, 2006)

truly sad...


----------



## Tarcisius (Aug 4, 2006)

This it?
hxxp://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=34&products_id=431


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

unfortunately - another fine myth.  the highest THC content i've ever come across in 30 years lab tested was blue widow at 23.7%   G13 is maybe 12% and matanuska tundra crossed with somethin = thunderfuck and its about the same maybe 14%.  the thunderfuck is akin to NL#5 in smoking, smooth and silky if cured right.  and ya can get seeds still


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 17, 2006)

blue widow.....sweet ...thats my next quest...thx astra...i was trying to find out the strongest


----------



## astra007 (Aug 17, 2006)

i ordered blue widow from highgrade seeds - do not please.  i am waiting to see what this is in reality.  got 2 fems out of 10 outdoor maturing.  does not look like B/B  it could be a white russian x b/b cross  maybe, let ya know.  bong if ya find the bluewidow can ya contact me please

did ya check out buzzgrow or whatever


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 17, 2006)

havnt  seen bw yet, wow only 2 fems? Im suprised.  Found matanuska thunderfuck though.  Im considering hash plant because of the big yeilds and 45 day bud time...wadda ya think?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 17, 2006)

planting hashplant today, just awaiting word to pick up clones.  this is my staple crop - luv it.  i take it off in 6 weeks flower time - minimum 1 lb per 1000w light easy.  check canso's sog thread


----------



## choking_victim (Jul 15, 2008)

alaskan thunderfuck was the best strain I've ever smoked.
 lets just say one gram lasted me a few days, believe it or not.


----------



## ishnish (Jul 15, 2008)

i was twelve years old when i first smoked MTF.
that was the first and last time...
everything after that,  was a knockoff..
sad story... at least of what i know..
uvb rays...
anyone look into that?
maybe it has a clue...:hubba: 
:clap:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 15, 2008)

ishnish said:
			
		

> uvb rays...
> anyone look into that?
> maybe it has a clue...:hubba:
> :clap:


 
PuffinAFatty is experimenting with uv light additions to his grows... talk to him about it.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 15, 2008)

That strain just sounds sexxi thuderfuck lol


----------



## massproducer (Jul 15, 2008)

Greenthumb has it, he made it through S1's of the clone only strain, but he want a lot of doe for it, like $240 per pack


----------



## White Widow (Jul 16, 2008)

I;'ve been looking for this train, I researched allot on it and would love to post about it, but everytime I post something inteligent It's usualy followed up by a troll so I don;t put to much effort into this site no more. meh


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

hxxp://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html

They have an autoflowering mini thunderfuck on there, no idea what its like though


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

please correct me wrong,    yall saying the hemp is 10 percent, okay?
and the rest of strands we smokes every day is around less than 25 percents of thc?   just that I remeber my first joint was skunk nbr 7, my first time smoke it, my body was down to the floor for hours, it was good...  so far I smoke  I can walk staight and feel high  is is that just less than 25 percents of thc we takes every day?


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 17, 2008)

This is my favorite of all favorites. The smell, the taste, the effect. . . kind of makes my mouth water y' know.


----------



## White Widow (Sep 14, 2008)

For those eager to grow / know about this strain being grown, I have aquired and am testing with some seeds of Matanuska Mint, and Matanuska Tundra (A.k.a. Matanuska Tundra thunderfuck a.k.a. Alaska thunderfuck.

I won't do any grow journals on this site though but I can keep you up to speed in this threads wit ha pics or 2 if you all wish


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought it was a Sagarmartha strain and I wish there was a strain that was 40%.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 14, 2008)

No, I know that sag has been working with it in a few of their strains, like Matanuska tundra, matanuska mint and they have a blue thunder, but the original thunderfuck is a clone only now, hence greenthumb selfing it, and working with it for several years to stablize it.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 14, 2008)

It used to be their most popular. It was an outdoor strain if I remember correctly. I guess they opted to breed into indoor types instead. Sagarmartha  probably still has the original but uses it to breed.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 14, 2008)

I am pretty sure that sag is not the original breeder of thunderfuck, it comes from Alaska and use to be called Alaskan Thunderfuck.  The closest thing that sag has to the original is Matanuska Tundra


----------



## White Widow (Sep 15, 2008)

According to The Big Book of Buds #1, by Ed Rosenthal, Matanuska Thunderfuck was given to Sagarmatha Seeds from growers in the Matanuska Valley of the great Alaskan northland. Formerly known as Matanuska Thunderfuck, Sagamatha decided to change the name to a more prudent one, Tundra, the Alaskan (Inuit)word for "grassland".


----------



## massproducer (Sep 15, 2008)

Correct, the only thing i disagree with is that tundra is the same strain as thunderfuck.  To my understanding, sag was gifted this strain from someone who snagged some seeds from a local grower but they did not release it in its pure form, they crossed it to other dutch breed strains, like stonehenge to create strains like peak 19. 

There is a lot of controversy as to wheather what sag got was actually even really thunderfuck, or just another potent alaskan breed strain.  The smell and basic growth characterisitcs do not really match up for tundra and thunderfuck, I have not grown tundra but I have grown the clone only thunderfuck, and after reading up on tundra, it is not thunderfuck.  It says it has a chocolate flavor, it is way leafier.  It says that tundra is 100% indica but thunderfuck is actually more sativa dominate and is like a 40/60 indica-sativa hybrid.

For the real matanuska experience I would go with greenthumb or if you can find any Kodiak gold from reeferman, I hear that is more like the original thunderfuck, then tundra is, but again I have not grown tundra or Kodiak gold.


----------



## White Widow (Sep 15, 2008)

I've spent time talking to Tony from sagarmatha about the strain and he assures me that it has had no interference from sagarmatha.

These are his words.

matanuska thunder****(matanuska tundra) was self bred from original stock given to us from our friends up north. not sure what the parential lineage was created from but they sure did a great job


tony and crew

Also, let's not forget: There are usually many phenos to all strains.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 15, 2008)

There is no chocolate pheno in any thunderfuck, except for sag's version.  That is actually what they describe the taste and smell as.  But I challange you to find someone that has grown actual thunderfuck, not from sag, that had any type of chocolate taste or smell.

Yes you are right that most hybrids display many different phenos but if this has been inbred by sag since they had it, it should not really be displaying much variance as it is pretty much an IBL

I just read something on sag's claims, i will dig out the article in a bit.


----------



## White Widow (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's the plan which I am going to pursue in order to get the maximum amount of thc/cbd (mostly cbd, cause that's the sedative effect that we are looking for).

1) Fully organic (dirt / promix + seaweed soil / mushroom manure)
2) Temps will be low @ all times (never over 20 degrees celsius, average 
3) All canna-Bio (Full organic mix) nutrients
4) Around the third week before cropping, I will start to similate a "Frost" conditions by hardening plants. The hardening however will not be done to bring them outside in the sun, Rather, it will be to "cool" them off, in order to trully activate the resin glands (used as a defence against frost). In other words I will put them in a fridge for about an hour the first time (Never to reach to bellow 6 degrees celsius). maybe 2 hours the next week, and maybe 3 hours thee week of cropping.
5) The water temperature needs to be cooled (threw out the grow period) down as well in order to not shock plants (Still need to test soil temps and regualte water to match temps.
6) Once cropped, I will water cure / then dry normaly.

As a test, I was thinking of checking to see if freezing the bud would help (as in hmmm, Frost cure)/ for 24 hours? defrost, and serve @ room temperature? ^^

Tell me what ya think mass, curious to see if I'm on the right path.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 15, 2008)

Of course when I need to find an article I can't but the just of it was this:

THunderfuck gained superstar status in the early 70's, but it has been an Alaskan clone-only since the mid - late 70's.  If something is a clone-only there are no more male/female seeds, only clones to work with.  So now along comes Sagarmatha, claiming that they got regular seeds of a clone-only that has been a clone-only for almost 25 years, in 1999 - 2000, when sag got the seeds.  That makes no sense.  According to Greenthumb, he got is clone from a biker in Alaska that has maintained the strain for over 30 years.  Greenthumb will tell you that MTF, is a clone only, I would believe greenthumb before i believe Sagarmatha simply because of the geographic regions.  Sagarmatha is Dutch, greenthumb is from BC, where is BC, it is right below Alaska, while Amsterdam is a whole world away.

I am not saying that sag's lying, because maybe they believed that this was MTF, but as I said MTF is and was a clone-only, meaning there is no seeds.

You can not go to cali and get purple erkle seeds or granddaddy purple seeds, because they are clone only strains, there is no seeds, just like MTF.  I have seen a good number of breeders who have worked with MTF in hybrids they created, but they all used clones from the clone only.  Sagarmatha is the only ones claiming to have gotten seeds from a clone only strain.  That IMO, makes no sense.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 15, 2008)

White Widow said:
			
		

> Here's the plan which I am going to pursue in order to get the maximum amount of thc/cbd (mostly cbd, cause that's the sedative effect that we are looking for).
> 
> 1) Fully organic (dirt / promix + seaweed soil / mushroom manure)
> 2) Temps will be low @ all times (never over 20 degrees celsius, average
> ...


 

Sounds like a nice experiment, i would just watch the plants closely for any signs of stress and male flowers, but I would be interested in seeing the results.


----------



## marcnh (Mar 23, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html
> 
> They have an autoflowering mini thunderfuck on there, no idea what its like though



I am harvesting that exact strain from that breeder tomorrow.  Mine grew about 6 inches high and 6 inches across under 24/0 hps.  The leaves had a tendency to yellow up fast, but I'm no expert.  I made some seeds on this plant when I had a male lowryder in there so we'll see.


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenthumb carries a Matanuska Thunderfuck strain.


----------



## smokeup420 (Mar 30, 2009)

my friend bough the thunderfuck lowryder like 3 months ago lemme tell you, 8 outa 9 were females and the smoke is amazing, after my white russian , im buy atleast 2 packs


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 31, 2009)

Where do you find the Lowryder Thunderfuck?


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (Apr 1, 2009)

This was the name before someone(?) shortened it.  Anyway I have it and it is everything y'all are sayin here...I'd put a picture on here for ya if I knew how...I will see if I can


----------



## monumentskater36 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive had this MTF from the clubs in Cali, And it wasnt the best i have gotten. It might just be who grew it.


----------



## HazeMe (Aug 24, 2009)

Last winter I smoked some ThunderF*** Haze... and it was very potent! Made me feel like I only had a head LOL! And my head was spinning fast.! It was good weed! I wish I had seeds of that strain to grow.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 29, 2009)

I smoked some years ago, was claimed to be Matanuska TF, and it's look was VERY long and twisted hairs, very white and sugary, and the head high was heavy. But the best part was the taste, best taste ever imo with an long lasting after taste in your mouth.


----------

